# Your perfect life partner? -



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

Not really an idealist.

Attractive and good chemistry I suppose. I think most people have a catch/hook about them, once you get to know them.

I know there are things that I definitely fucking hate in any person regardless if they are of romantic interest or not.
Desperation.
Disloyalty/Fickleness.
Boorishness.
Cheap/Easy.
Selfish Hedonists.
Pathetic/Pedantic.
Tattle Tales.
Delores Umbridge.


----------



## metaphor (Mar 10, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> :laughing: yep. I wonder what they say about us?
> 
> 
> Uh.. erm.... n-not really...:blushed:


I don't know what they say about NT's but I've heard them say NF's are too "emotional", "sensitive", or "dramatic" (ST's that is) 
Aww! baby steps...:tongue:


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

ENTrePeneur said:


> :laughing: So many people describing their own types... xD
> 
> This is very interesting. But now you have to wonder... how many of you would actually get along with someone of your own type?
> 
> I think maybe people who have yet to meet their lifelong SO don't realize at all what they'll actually be like... and I think it just goes to show you that we don't really know what we want as humans.


Good point. I found one and she turned out to be more or less total opposite  Sometimes I don't even know where the common ground is. I can't imagine being with a copy of myself - so pointless.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

limitlesshorizons said:


> I don't know what they say about NT's but I've heard them say NF's are too "emotional", "sensitive", or "dramatic" (ST's that is)


I wish I knew what they thought about us..  xD



> Aww! baby steps...:tongue:


:blushed: Shh... I'm not good at this stuff.. >_>



DarkSideOfLight said:


> Good point. I found one and she turned out to be more or less total opposite  Sometimes I don't even know where the common ground is. I can't imagine being with a copy of myself - so pointless.


Yep! :tongue:


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks: 

I'm not picky except for one thing; hands and nails. Contrary to traditional belief, some guys DO care if a girl has pretty nails or not. Pretty being something like this:








I don't mind some chub as long as it doesn't show too much in her hands and fingers.

Personality:

Caring, loyal, devoted, loving, otaku, relatable, supportive, gamer, quirky/eccentric, unpopular, homebody, clingy, obsessive, and of course somewhat dominant.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

ENTrePeneur said:


> :laughing: So many people describing their own types... xD
> 
> This is very interesting. But now you have to wonder... how many of you would actually get along with someone of your own type?
> 
> I think maybe people who have yet to meet their lifelong SO don't realize at all what they'll actually be like... and I think it just goes to show you that we don't really know what we want as humans.


Actually, when I was writing the characteristics out for my future mate, I had ENTx in mind. Those are the Types I tend to attract IRL, and get along with the most from what I've found.

I have dived into marriage back when I was 20 with an ESFJ, ended up leaving after a year. And had that little boy you see there in the right picture with that guy holding him (ESFJ). Then I lived with an ESTP cop for a while in between those, not to mention all the guys I dated of various Types from various backgrounds & occupations. 

I stopped dating 6 years ago because something wasn't right. I didn't find out about typology until 2 years ago. All these years, prior to then, I was thinking men and I just weren't compatible. But come to find out, most just aren't compatible with me period.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Merihim said:


> Looks:
> 
> I'm not picky except for one thing; hands and nails. Contrary to traditional belief, some guys DO care if a girl has pretty nails or not. Pretty being something like this:
> View attachment 98626
> ...


Really? Those nails scare me.. 

Oh. Hey... me and @limitlesshorizons were just wondering what SJs thought of NTs.. mind telling us?


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Asian_Chick said:


> Actually, when I was writing the characteristics out for my future mate, I had ENTx in mind. Those are the Types I tend to attract IRL, and get along with the most from what I've found.
> 
> I have dived into marriage back when I was 20 with an ESFJ, ended up leaving after a year. And had that little boy you see there in the right picture with that guy holding him (ESFJ). Then I lived with an ESTP cop for a while in between those, not to mention all the guys I dated of various Types from various backgrounds & occupations.
> 
> I stopped dating 6 years ago because something wasn't right. I didn't find out about typology until 2 years ago. All these years, prior to then, I was thinking men and I just weren't compatible. But come to find out, most just aren't compatible with me period.


Interesting.. I read your description as xNTP rather than ENTx


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Really? Those nails scare me..
> 
> Oh. Hey... me and @_limitlesshorizons_ were just wondering what SJs thought of NTs.. mind telling us?


Woosh~ more for me :tongue:

I'm sorry, I don't think I know anyone IRL who's an NT =/ and internet encounters are too limiting in their experience to get the whole sum of a person, so yeah....


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Merihim said:


> Woosh~ more for me :tongue:
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't think I know anyone IRL who's an NT =/ and internet encounters are too limiting in their experience to get the whole sum of a person, so yeah....


:laughing: You can have them all. I don't mind pretty nails.. but those ones.. O.O

And it's ok... I understand! :tongue:


----------



## Ida Maria (Apr 1, 2014)

For some reason I'm really attracted to INTP's even though a relationship could be problematic. I like deep, interesting and meaningful conversations. I'm sure an INTP could give me that.


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> This is very interesting. But now you have to wonder... how many of you would actually get along with someone of your own type?
> 
> I think maybe people who have yet to meet their lifelong SO don't realize at all what they'll actually be like... and I think it just goes to show you that we don't really know what we want as humans.


This thread was not intended to tell about who you would really get along the best with, but who you could, *at this moment*, _imagine_ yourself adoring. No one said that these idealized pictures will be the same after 10 years, or that the people who described their imagined perfect life partner would really enjoy being with them in real life. I know you merely wanted to approach the topic realistically, but try not to take hypothetical things too seriously  (I only say this for selfish purposes, obviously. I want to live in my dream. Don't burst my bubble :tongue



ENTrePeneur said:


> Hm. I can see where you're coming from, but I have to say I rather disagree. About the mysteriousness, at the very least. Though I guess mystery comes from an inability to understand... and since I find *I understand* most ENTJs very well, there is little to no mystery about them for me.
> 
> As for altruism, I have to say there are altruistic people in every type, however certain types tend to be altruistic more. ENTJs are not one of these types.


And I will disagree with you on this. Why would Fi and Fe be more mysterious than Ti and Te? What do you base your assumption on? Your experience? You know, your experience is not the general truth in life. The universe does not revolve around you and your typing skills. Perhaps you have mistypes everyone you have ever typed. Unless they have themselves studied the theory and concluded that they are ENTJs, your experiences do not weight a lot in the world that contains many different ENTJs from different backgrounds. A thinker can be as altruistic (especially when he is brought up to value others and be selfless) and mysterious (especially if he is a private person) as anyone else. Anyway, even if _you_ personally understand these people, it doesn't make them understandable to others.



> Take no offense at this, but I've found most NTs, (myself included) tend to be far less altruistic than other types.


Meh. I'm altruistic enough.

I'll answer the questions in another post (maybe), if I get inspired.


----------



## TrialByFire (Sep 17, 2012)

So I understand this is just for shit and giggles, and it's all pure speculation/idealism. But i've never understood how people assume they know what the PERFECT partner for them in the long run would be. Hell, if I told you what I want today it would change next year, maybe what I want won't be necessarly what I NEED. My mentality is that i'll just wait for the right one, wait until it feels right and everything fits. Thats my "ideal" partner, I wont really care what kind of person they are, as long as im happy.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

disguise said:


> This thread was not intended to tell about who you would really get along the best, but who you could, *at this moment*, _imagine_ yourself adoring. No one said that these idealized pictures will be the same after 10 years, or that the people who described their imagined perfect life partner would really enjoy being with them in real life. I know you merely wanted to approach the topic realistically, but try not to take hypothetical things too seriously  (I only say this for selfish purposes, obviously. I want to live in my dream. Don't burst my bubble :tongue


I completely agree... my point wasn't how unrealistic their dream SO was... my point was how lacking in imagination their dream SO was.. xD



> And I will disagree with you on this. Why would Fi and Fe be more mysterious than Ti and Te? What do you base your assumption on? Your experience? You know, your experience is not the general truth in life. The universe does not revolve around you and your typing skills. Perhaps you have mistypes everyone you have ever typed. Unless they have themselves studied the theory and concluded that they are ENTJs, your experiences do not weight a lot in the world that contains many different ENTJs from different backgrounds. A thinker can be as altruistic (especially when he is brought up to value others and be selfless) and mysterious (especially if he is a private person) as anyone else. Anyway, even if _you_ personally understand these people, it doesn't make them understandable to others.


Have you read the ENTJ description? :laughing: Read it. Then come back and try to make this argument. xD


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

TrialByFire said:


> So I understand this is just for shit and giggles, and it's all pure speculation/idealism. But i've never understood how people assume they know what the PERFECT partner for them in the long run would be. Hell, if I told you what I want today it would change next year, maybe what I want won't be necessarly what I NEED. My mentality is that i'll just wait for the right one, wait until it feels right and everything fits. Thats my "ideal" partner, I wont really care what kind of person they are, as long as im happy.


That's very S of you. xD


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Hm. I can see where you're coming from, but I have to say I rather disagree. About the mysteriousness, at the very least. Though I guess mystery comes from an inability to understand... and since I find I understand most ENTJs very well, there is little to no mystery about them for me.
> 
> As for altruism, I have to say there are altruistic people in every type, however certain types tend to be altruistic more. ENTJs are not one of these types. Take no offense at this, but I've found most NTs, (myself included) tend to be far less altruistic than other types.
> 
> And I figured you were basing your dream guy off of MBTI, I was merely pointing out how your dream guy did not actually meet what I've found most other ENTJs to be like... What you essentially did was was the equivalent of saying that you wanted a dessert with a slightly tart flavor in it in a square shape... and then say you wanted a chocolate chip cookie.


Oh ok, I was reading the first two paragraphs here and I can understand where you are coming from.
But for your last paragraph, I guess we have some Te and Ti miscommunication issues and no matter how many times I said I am referring to two different things your Ti will still think I am referring to the same thing so just forget about it.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Look? I stay in shape, I expect my husband to stay in shape. And he does. I don't expect my partner to be all out ripped, but must be able to jog with me. 

Sexual. Must want as much sex as I do. 

Funny. The mainstay of all my relationships. 

Sense of adventure. I don't mind being the one initiating all adventures, but must be able to let go and join me.


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Have you read the ENTJ description? :laughing: Read it. Then come back and try to make this argument. xD


Have you read ENTP descriptions? Yeah, I don't fit them 100% either (I fit it maybe 20%, if its a _really_ good one)


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

WinterFox said:


> Oh ok, I was reading the first two paragraphs here and I can understand where you are coming from.
> But for your last paragraph, I guess we have some Te and Ti miscommunication issues and no matter how many times I said I am referring to two different things your Ti will still think I am referring to the same thing so just forget about it.


Maybe so. If this is true, my apologies. I did not mean to misread you.



monemi said:


> Look? I stay in shape, I expect my husband to stay in shape. And he does. I don't expect my partner to be all out ripped, but must be able to jog with me.
> 
> Sexual. Must want as much sex as I do.
> 
> ...


You know.. ENTPs really aren't that different from ESTPs. Like... At all.

That said.. I actually haven't posted my ideal SO yet. Maybe I should do that?


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

disguise said:


> Have you read ENTP descriptions? Yeah, I don't fit them 100% either (I fit it maybe 20%, if its a _really_ good one)


:laughing: Yeah. I don't think NTs generally fit either of those. Of course there are exceptions.. but in general, I don't think they really do.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Interesting.. I read your description as xNTP rather than ENTx


Yeah, I kinda knew the characteristics I listed out would come off as ENTP, but ENTJ guys I've gotten to know can have their charm and make me laugh. 

Open-mindedness probably isn't the first thing that comes to mind as a typical ENTJ trait, but I've found they're relatively more so than a lot of others, in my opinion.

And I find that INTPs aren't necessarily open-minded, nor funny.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Asian_Chick said:


> Yeah, I kinda knew the characteristics I listed out would come off as ENTP, but ENTJ guys I've gotten to know can have their charm and make me laugh.
> 
> Open-mindedness probably isn't the first thing that comes to mind as a typical ENTJ trait, but I've found they're relatively more so than a lot of others, in my opinion.
> 
> And I find that INTPs aren't necessarily open-minded, nor funny.


They can definitely be very very open-minded. I actually think Ns tend to be more open-minded people.

And I completely understand what you're saying about ENTJs. They are quite charming. And wonderful people.


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

@ENTrePeneur is this imaginative enough? xD

*Appearances*

He's hot. I'd say he's hot, but someone else would say he's just awkward. He's 5'10", or a bit taller. He has to be only slightly taller than I am, so neither of us is left feeling inferior. He's gaze looks lost. He's a dreamer. He could be a bit hipsterish, but knows his limits. He likes his style, and is hygienic, but not an OCD cleaner. He could have a nice arm tattoo, and/or perhaps a single earing. He could wear a stubble with pride, or have a clean shave. He has dark brown hair, naturally curly and soft. His eyes are obviously blue, like puddles of water. Deep puddles. You can look into his eyes, and know that he has a soul. (Or alternatively they are light brown.) It's irrelevant that before I didn't believe in souls because now I do. He is so beautiful, and looks eternally young. When he's 45, he looks 30. He's not fat, but not buff. He's the kind who doesn't gain weight easily.

*(Personality) Traits* (I can't limit myself to three)

- an equal: is not dominant or a subordinate
- very modest and authentic
- a softy: he's a warm little cuddly bear, who admires people from afar
- an extroverted introvert: the kind that will eventually withdraw into his atelier to work on his music/art, and come back rested after reading a meaningful book
- passionate and devoted to his loved ones, and can seem a bit clingy; needs encouragement to become independent
- a bit impulsive, and can flare up about little things; he's temperament is that of an artist
- he is intelligent, and inspired in the matters of the world -- he is willing to share, but to also listen
- likes sex, and is - after a few minutes of persuasion - ready to jump into new adventures
- he can sometimes appear too serious (and deep), but when poked enough, will become goofy
- a wallflower with tremendous potential
- maybe scared by his past, and a bit mistrustful; trust has to be earned

Now tell me what MBTI type I've described. (I didn't have any in mind while writing.)


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

disguise said:


> @_ENTrePeneur_ is this imaginative enough? xD
> 
> *Appearances*
> 
> ...


Definitely imaginative.. and rather inspiring, TBH. I think I might just decide to post my own... Still not sure on that, though.

Not certain what MBTI type you're describing... but he sounds ENFJ to me... Maybe ESFJ, though?


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Merihim said:


> Looks:
> 
> I'm not picky except for one thing; hands and nails. Contrary to traditional belief, some guys DO care if a girl has pretty nails or not. Pretty being something like this:
> View attachment 98626
> ...


Funnily enough I often notice a girls hands. I thought I was the only one. But I far more often notice a girls body shape. I'm more often attracted to slimmer females, but if a woman has a curvy shape then she's likely to be attractive me.

And no I don't buy this whole bullshit about fat women having curves. Unless a fat woman is lucky at the fat stores in the right way, getting fat usually ruins a womans natural curvy shape.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

ENTrePeneur said:


> They can definitely be very very open-minded. I actually think Ns tend to be more open-minded people.
> 
> And I completely understand what you're saying about ENTJs. They are quite charming. And wonderful people.


I think ENTJs can be more open minded than ENTPs, personally. Inferior Si is what is engaged with ENTPs on many many subjects, and it is anything but open-minded. Conversely, an ENTJ has Ni, which tends to be more open-minded than Si as a vague rule, mostly in that it must defer to Se when judging new dynamics. I think, on the whole, ENTJs are the more open-minded type. Ti and Si close the mind. Ni and Fi are more likely to close the heart. ENTJs can be impatient, pragmatic, and very frank, but I don't think this affects their open-mindedness. 



disguise said:


> @_ENTrePeneur_ is this imaginative enough? xD
> 
> *(Personality) Traits* (I can't limit myself to three)
> 
> ...


Pretty much any INxx can fit this, though probably not an INFJ. Lots of this speaks to INTJ, other than the "clingy; needs encouragement to become independent" thing, which would swing us to INTP. 

All things considered, this is probably INxP or INTJ. At least through my lens. Tweaking that a little, ISxP could fit.. I'd say others, but it feels like you are going for an introvert here.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

arkigos said:


> I think ENTJs can be more open minded than ENTPs, personally. Inferior Si is what is engaged with ENTPs on many many subjects, and it is anything but open-minded. Conversely, an ENTJ has Ni, which tends to be more open-minded than Si as a vague rule, mostly in that it must defer to Se when judging new dynamics. I think, on the whole, ENTJs are the more open-minded type. Ti and Si close the mind. Ni and Fi are more likely to close the heart. ENTJs can be impatient, pragmatic, and very frank, but I don't think this affects their open-mindedness.


I would disagree. And I engage with Ne on most subjects, not Si.



> Pretty much any INxx can fit this, though probably not an INFJ. Lots of this speaks to INTJ, other than the "clingy; needs encouragement to become independent" thing, which would swing us to INTP.
> 
> All things considered, this is probably INxP or INTJ. At least through my lens. Tweaking that a little, ISxP could fit.. I'd say others, but it feels like you are going for an introvert here.


Agree with introverted.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Definitely imaginative.. and rather inspiring, TBH. I think I might just decide to post my own... Still not sure on that, though.
> 
> Not certain what MBTI type you're describing... but he sounds ENFJ to me... Maybe ESFJ, though?


I'd like to hear your stance on this matter.


----------



## kius (Mar 30, 2013)

> What sort of look you'd want them to have?


For someone not looking for anything in particular, I have a surprisingly consistent track record with crushes: tall (180-190cm), thin/fit/lanky, long (or messy) dark hair, sleepy eyes, big nose. Typically have a short beard if they're old enough. Each and every one of them was/is called the "gay" or the "girl" by their peers. I guess I like that stuff.












> 3 main qualities. (Obviously not including physically attractive because we've covered looks already)


1. Sense of humor, light-heartedness, happiness
2. Emotionally strong (= not easily hurt / defensive), detached, peaceful, empathetic
3. Extroverted enough to keep us together but independent enough to allow me my recurring need for long periods of complete solitude.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Definitely imaginative.. and rather inspiring, TBH. I think I might just decide to post my own... Still not sure on that, though.
> 
> Not certain what MBTI type you're describing... but he sounds ENFJ to me... Maybe ESFJ, though?


Sounds a lot like my ISFJ husband. Which is a little unsettling.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

arkigos said:


> Pretty much any INxx can fit this, though probably not an INFJ. Lots of this speaks to INTJ, other than the "clingy; needs encouragement to become independent" thing, which would swing us to INTP.
> 
> All things considered, this is probably INxP or INTJ. At least through my lens. Tweaking that a little, ISxP could fit.. I'd say others, but it feels like you are going for an introvert here.


Bullshit, the personality traits are a lot like my husband. ISFJ.


ETA: Intonation is missing here. Not an attack, just saying you guys are way off.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

monemi said:


> Sounds a lot like my ISFJ husband. Which is a little unsettling.





monemi said:


> Bullshit, the personality traits are a lot like my husband. ISFJ.
> 
> 
> ETA: Intonation is missing here. Not an attack, just saying you guys are way off.


I didn't read it as an attack. And I agree with you. ISFJ does seem to fit it a lot better.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> I'd like to hear your stance on this matter.


Hm. This would take much thought.

I shall write it, however.


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

arkigos said:


> Pretty much any INxx can fit this, though probably not an INFJ. Lots of this speaks to INTJ, other than the "clingy; needs encouragement to become independent" thing, which would swing us to INTP.
> 
> All things considered, this is probably INxP or INTJ. At least through my lens. Tweaking that a little, ISxP could fit.. I'd say others, but it feels like you are going for an introvert here.


I doubt INFJ too. I considered independent vs clingy, but something in a clingy person makes me feel... needed? On the long run a clingy partner can become a drag. As for introvert/extrovert, I'd go for anyhting that does not require 24h of attention. I usually prefer introverts, but a less outgoing extrovert would be just as charming.

Honestly, I have a hard time imagining an INTP as my SO. I have nothing against the type, but I generally associate it with my father, who happens to be your stereotypical INTP. The dynamics are of course very different in a father-daughter relationship and a romantic one.



ENTrePeneur said:


> Not certain what MBTI type you're describing... but he sounds ENFJ to me... Maybe ESFJ, though?


Good guesses. I like the idea of FJs in general. I think this nonexistent he, as an FJ, would have the shorter end in the relationship. I might be just a _bit_ too much to handle


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

I've dated a couple of my ideals. The thing is that being human, they weren't perfect as we all aren't.

After spending over a year with someone who is a dynamic thinker and overall interesting person to talk to and let's not leave out that he adored me, I found out that he was obsessed with certain conspiracy theories (involving racism) which he couldn't drop and it was gaining in volumn and almost violent reaction when he brought up the subjects to the point that I had to cut ties with him completely. So there you go... not so ideal. But, if I took him and plucked out the scary world views he had, he would have been perfect. Haha.

I think I had a better idea what I wanted when I was younger than I do now. In a way, I think I've become more shallow and basically feel that if there is a spark and we are attracted to one another, that is enough for a good time. Most good times aren't sufficient for me to give up the life that I've established and the peace I've found on my own. It could sound like I'm my own perfect partner. 

How sad... but not really all that sad. :tongue:


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

On topic, my preferences are actually fairly specific. 

Female, for the working parts. I've had very intimate relationships with men, but never sexual ones. I think it is a tragedy that our hormones and our culture seek to defy such relationships. It feels so banal. 

Soft features, pale skin, hour-glass figure, baby fat (which is a really weird term now that I write it) for rounded features... basically very female traits. A little meat on their bones is good, and I don't even mind overweight necessarily - within reason. The thinner and flatter everything is the less attractive it is to me... though this is nothing whatsoever in comparison to her mind/personality. Dark hair. I am little biased against blondes, but not more than just a preference. 

I also have a big thing for nerdy girls. Pretty much the more socially awkward and seemingly not-vain they are the more I am interested in them. Girls who look like, well, intellectuals, and disconnected from reality a bit. That being said, I think I prefer Feelers and specifically Fi. I like strong women, the stronger their personality the better. I deeply respect this and really gravitate to it. 

They have to be sharp. Clever, insightful, adaptable, insatiably curious. Rigidly moral but not rote. Insightful and imaginative above all else. Convicted. I am pretty much helpless against an imaginative and intelligent girl. I will crush all over that. If they are also kinda spaced out and not really aware of how they appear or come across, even if that makes them really really awkward... that is more than I can handle. I'll pine after such a girl pathetically and completely. 

I pretty much ignored every girl that didn't fit all of the above. The first girl that fit all of it was an ESFJ. Super nerd. I'd have married her if not for circumstances, and we were together a long time. I don't know how that would have worked out. She seems much more stereotypically ESFJ now, though still a huge nerd. 

The second person to fit all of the above to an ideal was an ENFP. Married to her 10 years this November. She is my physical ideal, and personality ideal:









I didn't think I'd go for the white hair, but I was wrong. I totally go for the white hair. 



ENTrePeneur said:


> I would disagree. And I engage with Ne on most subjects, not Si.


Let me give an example of what I mean.

What do you think of Britney Spears? 

I'd expect a more nuanced (Fi) and dynamic (Se) response from an ENTJ than an ENTP on this one - just as a rule. I am sure it varies. I am just saying that I don't think ENTJs are less open-minded than ENTPs. I think there is an argument they are more open-minded, but not so much that I'll push it.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

B3LIAL said:


> Or husband/wife or w/e. I'd like to see if there's a connection between type and personality requirements or maybe appearance.
> 
> I know some people don't know what they want, and some people don't believe there's a perfect person, but lets not take this too seriously. Lets not go on about "looks don't matter" and start needless debates. Don't call anyone else shallow or judge anyone's preferences k?
> 
> ...


Yes...that's exactly what an average woman is like. 

Not.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Yes...that's exactly what an average woman is like.
> 
> Not.


This thread wasn't meant to be taken too seriously, I said this, but like always people take a fun thread and start debates and go way OT. Not that you have personally, but just looked at these fucking replies lol.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

B3LIAL said:


> This thread wasn't meant to be taken too seriously, I said this, but like always people take a fun thread and start debates and go way OT. Not that you have personally, but just looked at these fucking replies lol.


Phew. Good. I was like, I hope they don't really think that haha


----------



## red455hawk (Dec 30, 2013)

Ideal look? Natural, not overdone with makeup and the works, not skinny - gives me something to hold onto, tall, etc...I could go on and on. Here's a pic









Qualities

Relaxed - I can't be with someone who is wound too tight; they wouldn't be able to stand me. I want to be with someone who won't mind the dishes not being done or me being late to something. It'll be best for the both of us.

Optimistic - I have enough melancholy and realism for 10 people. I DO NOT want someone who is like me in this respect. If I can be with someone who can bring positivity and joy into my life, that would be pretty cool. 

Open minded - I don't need to be with some who is very smart, but I do need to be with someone who wants to continue to learn more an more new things.

Independent - There are gonna be times when I just can't be everything the other person needs; so it's important that they don't NEED me for their life to go on. I've been with needy girls and I just can't be what they need me to be. So someone who has their own life and makes due without me, but just wants me to be with them would be perfect.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

monemi said:


> Bullshit, the personality traits are a lot like my husband. ISFJ.
> 
> 
> ETA: Intonation is missing here. Not an attack, just saying you guys are way off.


You don't have to worry about your intonation... at this point I don't think I would take anything you said negatively. 

Yeah, I rolled ISFJ around for a bit.... and there is a fair amount that fits. the only reason I didn't include it is that there was no mention of some of the ISFJs bigger strengths. Loyalty, generally being a figure of support, that sort of thing. I guess I had a more selfish, independent type in mind. Looking back, I could see a lot of it applying to ISFJ (or an ISTJ for that matter).

Yeah, reading it again, I think you are absolutely right. You could apply pretty much all of that to an ISFJ. Touche.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

arkigos said:


> You don't have to worry about your intonation... at this point I don't think I would take anything you said negatively.



Appreciated. 
Sometimes this place drives me nuts. How are we supposed to communicate without facial expressions, body language or even so much as intonation? I experience more miscommunication on here in 5 posts than I do in 6 months IRL.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

arkigos said:


> Let me give an example of what I mean.
> 
> What do you think of Britney Spears?
> 
> I'd expect a more nuanced (Fi) and dynamic (Se) response from an ENTJ than an ENTP on this one - just as a rule. I am sure it varies. I am just saying that I don't think ENTJs are less open-minded than ENTPs. I think there is an argument they are more open-minded, but not so much that I'll push it.


Britney Spears? No opinion. I really don't care.

But honestly? I really really disagree that ENTJs are more open-minded to ENTPs. I've found ENTJs tend to have a very specific unchanging opinion about most things.. while my stance on any one topic varies greatly depending on the people I'm with and the environment around me. I actually care about very little. And I'm open to just about everything, while ENTJs tend to mark things out that they're more willing to do


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah, I'd have to agree with @*ENTrePeneur* on this one. ENTJs are not as or more open-minded than ENTPs. 

ENTPs are true perceivers, with Ne dominating and Si rounding off their functional stack.


----------



## only hopeless (Sep 13, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> :laughing: So many people describing their own types... xD
> 
> This is very interesting. But now you have to wonder... how many of you would actually get along with someone of your own type?
> 
> I think maybe people who have yet to meet their lifelong SO don't realize at all what they'll actually be like... and I think it just goes to show you that we don't really know what we want as humans.


Hehe hello again, Mr. ENTP! 
I was going to make the exact same point, but I realized someone beat me to the chase. (Good observation skills!) I would like to add something really quick that I found very interesting: there was a thought that if there was a clone of yourself - the gender would be that of your preference - you would be more likely to fall in love with that clone than with anyone else. I don't recall where I had read this, if it was just a forum discussion or a thought-provoking article, but I found it really interesting, and thought it might be fun for others to think about 
I feel badly for admitting it, but I can see myself falling for someone just like me. My boyfriend comes in very close...:blushed:


----------



## lunai (Feb 22, 2014)

Someone who is human, preferably male or something resembling a male, and won't kill me in my sleep. My requirements are pretty low.

If this doesn't work out, I could always marry my computer.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

@*only hopeless @**ENTrePeneur
*
Sometimes I feel like I'm in Type limbo, not quite INTP as presented on PerC, nor quite ENTP either. 

But I definitely know by descriptions of thinking patterns/behaviors and cognitive functions land me as INTP.

However, I find myself most comfortable being around ENTPs. So you're probably right to some degree there.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

@EthereaEthos

I'm sorry. I really, truly thought about who my dream girl would be, what she would be like...

and I can't narrow it down.

I really can't.

I can try and walk you through my thought processes, but I'm not sure it would help.

Maybe I don't have a dream girl. I just find almost everything attractive. >.< Which, I guess, means I find nothing attractive.

Which is all probably good for me anyways. I'm far from mature enough or even human enough to really handle a relationship with any girl, no matter how perfect. I don't know. Maybe I'm just not good at emotions and relationships and stuff.

When I really think about it, I wonder first if any one could truly fall for me after they knew me...

And then I wonder if I could really ever ... Yeah. I guess I've decided the whole romantic relationship thing would probably never happen for me. And I'm not sure that I want to ever really try.

So I guess this means I don't have a dream girl.

I really don't know.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> @EthereaEthos
> 
> I'm sorry. I really, truly thought about who my dream girl would be, what she would be like...
> 
> ...


Awwww… I truly don't know what to say to this… you seem so sad…


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Awwww… I truly don't know what to say to this… you seem so sad…


Erm.. I"ll be fine, I think..


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Asian_Chick said:


> Yeah, I'd have to agree with @*ENTrePeneur* on this one. ENTJs are not as or more open-minded than ENTPs.
> 
> ENTPs are true perceivers, with Ne dominating and Si rounding off their functional stack.


I do think it is a tiny bit funny how not open-minded to the idea of an ENTJ being more open minded two Ne types are. 

I don't mean to troll, or to even make a point of it... it just humored me. The meta-irony of an ENTP refusing to see another type as more open-minded or that they use Si, undoubtedly using Si (and Ti) as the anchor for the denial.

I wonder if an ENTJ would be so rigid in their view! 

Okay, I'm done.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> :laughing: So many people describing their own types... xD
> 
> This is very interesting. But now you have to wonder... how many of you would actually get along with someone of your own type?


I had a relationship with a fellow INTJ last year who, I assure you, satisfied my intelligence criterion only. He had remarkable issues concerning honesty as well as respect when addressing others. I think it's neither proper nor safe to assume that requiring an ideal partner to be intelligent without behaving inconsiderately necessarily translates into desiring one's own type. Not all INTJs bring precisely the same things to the table in their respective personal relationships; by the same token many other types can meet criteria for being a quality partner provided they've allowed themselves to mature.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Irondust said:


> I had a relationship with a fellow INTJ last year who, I assure you, satisfied my intelligence criterion only. He had remarkable issues concerning honesty as well as respect when addressing others. I think it's neither proper nor safe to assume that requiring an ideal partner to be intelligent without behaving inconsiderately necessarily translates into desiring one's own type. Not all INTJs bring precisely the same things to the table in their respective personal relationships; by the same token many other types can meet criteria for being a quality partner provided they've allowed themselves to mature.


I greatly agree with you.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Tall, skinny, and awkward. Preferably unkempt hair and a utilitarian fashion sense (button ups and slacks). I'm a huge sucker for glasses, and light green/blue eyes.

Cleverness - not just intelligence, but wit and innovation to boot. Think Stephen Colbert.
Intimacy - I can be pretty high maintenance when it comes to needing sensual closeness.
Bravery - I need someone to be able to drag me outside every once and a while. I also need someone to kill that spider in the shower. roud:


----------



## VIIZZY (Mar 22, 2014)

What physical attributes I look for: 
Gender: Female (there are exceptions) 
Race: I don’t care. 
Body type: As long as they’re healthy I don’t care. 
I tend to like people who aren’t conventionally attractive; I’m more interested in someone’s thoughts/intellect. 
-	I do have a thing for short hair/pixie cuts though. 
Personality traits: 
-Patience; necessary for those moments when I can’t explain my emotions adequately.
-Thick skin/independent; I tend to have reclusive moments where it’s impossible to reach me so this is necessary. 
-Trustworthy; if I can’t trust someone then I’ll never seek out a relationship with them in the first place. 
My type is pretty much the artsy types.


----------



## Faunae (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't care much about gender. I like people that are easy to be around, accepting, and passionate. Not afraid of shows of emotion or honesty. Loyal yet able to be independent. Encouraging and eccentric. I like extraverts because they help bring me out of my shell :~)

The people I've met that show these characteristics have been ESFPs, ESTPs, and ENTPs.


----------



## moonlight_echo (May 15, 2011)

B3LIAL said:


> What sort of look you'd want them to have?


Females- A 'softer' look. I'm not particular when it comes to hair color but I do like softer facial features vs. a more stern or cold look. Males- I'm not as sure honestly.. Just so long as they don't look overly masculine. For both- Takes care of their physical health. I don't expect perfection but I wouldn't want someone apathetic to their appearance either.



> 3 main qualities.


Lacking aggression- I was trying to think of how to word that. I didn't want to say 'kind' because that's overused. I can't be with someone who has anger issues or is rude and controlling. Kindness does factor into that so long as they aren't overly sensitive, which creates different issues. 

Loyal- This doesn't really require explanation. I don't want to be with someone who strays and cheats. Also won't tolerate someone who gossips behind my back.

Positive- I was going to say humor because it's so obviously important. But humor can go along with a positive attitude. By positive I don't mean a complete,100% optimist since that would drive me crazy. What I mean is a generally bright outlook since that usually brings out the best from me.


----------



## marbleous (Feb 21, 2014)

smart and loyal.

you can be an alien with 8 eyes and sharp teeth. as long as you have these traits, I'm satisfied!


----------



## DevilishlyAngelic (Sep 3, 2012)

*What sort of look you'd want them to have?* 

- Tall
- Broad shoulders

As long as they have that going on I really don't care about the rest of their looks.

*3 main qualities*

- Smart
- Expressive about their feelings freely verbally or with their actions
- Laid back

I really could have been more descriptive but I'm on my damn phone...and just nooo.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Tall, skinny, and awkward. Preferably unkempt hair and a utilitarian fashion sense (button ups and slacks). I'm a huge sucker for glasses, and light green/blue eyes.
> 
> Cleverness - not just intelligence, but wit and innovation to boot. Think Stephen Colbert.
> Intimacy - I can be pretty high maintenance when it comes to needing sensual closeness.
> Bravery - I need someone to be able to drag me outside every once and a while. I also need someone to kill that spider in the shower. roud:


*O.O
*

*O.O
*

*O.O
*
I...

You just described me. o.o

*sits in stunned silence for a while*

Although... There are probably another couple million boys on the planet who fit that description.

Still.

*O.O*


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

only hopeless said:


> I would like to add something really quick that I found very interesting: there was a thought that if there was a clone of yourself - the gender would be that of your preference - you would be more likely to fall in love with that clone than with anyone else. I don't recall where I had read this, if it was just a forum discussion or a thought-provoking article, but I found it really interesting, and thought it might be fun for others to think about
> I feel badly for admitting it, but I can see myself falling for someone just like me. My boyfriend comes in very close...:blushed:


Sounds like an interesting and oddly fitting idea. After all, from an evolutionary point of view, it is better to possess a mechanism that seeks for a similar gene pool so different species and subspecies are able to develop and the most adaptable of them all can continue their life on Earth. If you find the source for this, I'd be extremely interested to look at it.

This made me think whether it would be actually more likely that a person would go for someone who is their idealized self, i.e. the smoothed version of you. Biologically, this combination could provide best possible offspring, when good qualities of self are picked and possibly amplified, and the worse are made less apparent. With a random mix, the children are more likely to have clashing genetic qualities, which would prove as a child who is more likely to have "double the bad" from one of their parents. 

I don't know does this make any sense to you. It was well formulated in my mind, but when I typed it out... Oh well.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

disguise said:


> I don't know does this make any sense to you. It was well formulated in my mind, but when I typed it out... Oh well.


I think this disclaimer needs to automatically come at the bottom of every ENTP post. xD

Can I put this in my signature?


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> I think this disclaimer needs to automatically come at the bottom of every ENTP post. xD
> 
> Can I put this in my signature?


Sure :'D


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Physically, my ideal woman would have long straight black hair, be curvatious, have pretty feet, and hopefully a vagina. :tongue: Breast size does not matter, and she must be natural. 

In no particular order. 

1) Intelligence--high knowledge level, good reasoning skills ect.

2) Sense of humor--the ability to laugh about life and to learn wisdom though humor.

3) Spirituality--we must be on the same page here. She does not need to be a deist as I am, but she has to have a passion for Eastern philosophy. And no religious or other illogical beliefs. 

Honorable mention--same musical taste and desire to play an instrument. 

Have I forgotten anything? She must never wear high heal shoes, and bunions are a deal breaker.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

As for looks: I tend to like men who are tall, lanky, sexy in a sort of awkward way, and I like him to have a certain look in his eyes, like he still finds the world around him fascinating and full of interesting possibilities (People who have a cool way of seeing the world tend to have a certain look in their eyes)

Personality:
Probably the most important thing to me is that he's an overall decent human being. Of course, there are people who fit this requirement who'd still be wrong for me, but if he has every other quality I look for but doesn't have that, it's not going to happen. I want someone who has a strong value system and treats those around him with respect

Sense of wonder/curiosity: While intelligence is super sexy, I've realized that it's not much use if the person isn't curious about anything. Someone who still has his sense of wonder would probably also be very passionate, and we could have so many fascinating conversations

Awkward and eccentric but comfortable in his own skin: I love weird people, especially if they're able to own their weirdness and be comfortable being who they are and don't act like they have to apologize for it. That is so incredibly attractive.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

B3LIAL said:


> Fuck twilight.


You said it, bro !!


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> *O.O
> *
> 
> *O.O
> ...


Well then, I must elaborate. :tongue:

I need quite a bit of quiet time, so my ideal partner must be willing to give that to me. I need someone who is fun-loving, but knows not to go too far. I need a partner that is willing to withdraw peacefully from conflict. I know this is unhealthy, but I'd feel best with someone who pushes conflicts down and pretends everything is happy-hunky-dory.


----------



## psykt (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm usually drawn to men that are very masculine. Even though I'm a modern feminist, I really want an old school relationship for myself. I want to be taken care of, and I want to feel that he's in charge (not always, though). I think i would have preferred an INFJ (same as me), because all the other guys I've dated has not understood my point of view at all. My last boyfriend was an ESFJ, and this did not work for me at all. He was so jealous in any situation and wanted to control every thing I did.

Top three traits:
1. Intelligent, not only bookwise but also socially. I want a guy that really understand the world, and has some kind of political opinions and thoughts.
2. Open - I say no to racism, and also I accept people for what they are. It doesn't matter what type of clothing you wear, what music you prefer or which religion you practise, as long as you're a nice person. And that is also very important for my partner to feel as well. Rather alternative than conservative as well.
3. Confident, but not over-confident - I've met so many guys that are so arrogant and full of themselves because they think they're special with their "deep" thoughts about society. I want my guy to be confident, but there's a fine line between confidence and arrogance.

Physically I want a man much bigger than me. I'm a tall girl, 182,5 cm tall, and this is something I've always struggled with. I've always been taller than the boys so I really need my boyfriend to be taller, and also bigger feet and hands. I know this sounds really stupid, but I literally go around feeling very big and masculine when I'm bigger. I would also like the guy to be strong enough to lift me up. A beard is also a big plus!


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> Well then, I must elaborate. :tongue:
> 
> I need quite a bit of quiet time, so my ideal partner must be willing to give that to me.


Check.



> I need someone who is fun-loving,


Check.



> but knows not to go too far.


Erm.. Nope.



> I need a partner that is willing to withdraw peacefully from conflict.


Nope.



> I know this is unhealthy, but I'd feel best with someone who pushes conflicts down and pretends everything is happy-hunky-dory.


And... Nope. Kind of. Half points. xD


----------



## themonocle (Feb 18, 2013)

1. Wealthy
2. Good in bed

I have priorities. And not all of them are deep.
3. Affectionate
4. Understanding
5. Compassionate
6. Generous
7. Awesome sense of humor
8. Good looking
9. Good dresser
10. Likes to go out. 
11. Likes to stay in.
12. Doesn't gripe if I want to sleep in on the weekend. Or take a nap. 
13. He has to cook. Someone will have to feed us. Food is very important.
14. He has to lie in a believable manner and only ever use it for the good. "I love that dress on you, baby! Yes, my mom will love your outfit!"
15. He has to believe in God. He doesn't have to be perfect, but he has to know there is something bigger than him that he answers to.
16. Has to love learning.
17. Must have friends and respect my friendships.
18. Must know how to be respectful to people he can't stand.
19. Must travel and have no problem with me not always going with him. Go camping or something. I need quiet time.
20. He has to have a dog. A man without a dog is like the clouds without the sky. Or like popcorn without cheese. It's just... wrong. 
21....

Wait... I'm being too honest. Aren't I?


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't know, but I'm attracted to intelligent (this has become a major requirement), strong, independent, thoughtful, adventurous, disliking society guys who have shit loads of stories or ideas to share with me. I don't have a type when it comes to appearance. Only taller than me would be somewhat a requirement. So far it's been mostly NTs or ESTs, though with ESTs it's never worked out well. I'm also starting to like introverts over extroverts.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

SplitTheAtom said:


> I don't know, but I'm attracted to intelligent (this has become a major requirement), strong, independent, thoughtful, adventurous, disliking society guys who have shit loads of stories or ideas to share with me. I don't have a type when it comes to appearance. Only taller than me would be somewhat a requirement. So far it's been mostly NTs or ESTs, though with ESTs it's never worked out well. I'm also starting to like introverts over extroverts.


The NT's didn't work out either or you'd be with one right now. Right?


----------



## epicenter (Jan 8, 2014)

My BFF's- ENFJ, INFP. Love them both, but couldn't live with either type. I dated a lot before marriage-a lot of different types. I married someone 'steady'. That was the trait at the top of my list. All other traits paled by comparison.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

monemi said:


> The NT's didn't work out either or you'd be with one right now. Right?


The conditions weren't perfect... i honestly think it could work out to some degree. When I say - didn't work out I mean it was a disaster. A relationship ending on good terms is a good relationship.


----------



## Kyonkichi (Sep 27, 2010)

For my dream...person's looks, I don't know. I can find beauty in/be attracted to a great number of people. So.
Uh, I would like my dream person to be more confident than I am, be compassionate, open-minded, witty, have a thirst for knowledge! And also, sexually experimental.


----------

